# Nikon D60 Highlight



## Shankster (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello,

 I am new here and have a couple of questions. First one is, somehow a highlight feature turned itself on, and i can not make it go away. Second is I have a 55-200mm lens and I want to take longer distance photos any tips on a converter or anything? Thanks.

Shanks


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 1, 2010)

Have you tried resetting the camera?

Teleconverters are best left for faster glass (f/2.8 or better). Best converter for you is a new lens.


----------



## Shankster (Mar 1, 2010)

What kind of lens?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 1, 2010)

Budget?
How much more length do you need? 300mm, 400mm, 600mm?


----------



## gardy90 (Mar 1, 2010)

70-300 maybe, not to expensive, never used it but im sure a quick search on google for reviews would help ya


----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2010)

Nikon only makes one 70-300mm lens that will auto focus on a D60, the AF-S version.

I know there's a nice one for sale in the Buy/Sell forum right now. I comes with a free circular polarizing filter too!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/buy-sell/195508-fs-nikon-70-300-vr.html#post1849979


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 1, 2010)

Work it, work it!


----------



## mrpink (Mar 1, 2010)

Shankster said:


> First one is, somehow a highlight feature turned itself on, and i can not make it go away.



Two ways to fix this... 

1.  stop blowing out your highlights.

2.  press the up button while in playback mode until you get to normal playback.


p!nK


----------



## Shankster (Mar 1, 2010)

Mr. Pink, thanks that worked. 

PhotoX- I am looking to spend about $450. I am moving to Alaska soon, and I want to get some distance shots, doesnt have to be a Nikon lens. Thanks


----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> Work it, work it!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

